# Surges



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Every road race I do, in the beginning there seems to be these crazy almost stop n go surges. By the time we get to the next set of hills, i seem to loose the group. How can I train for this. 
Thanks


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Intervals...1 minute to 5 minute in length...repeat many, many times  ... also, get a good warm up before the race starts so you are ready for the surges.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Dank said:


> Every road race I do, in the beginning there seems to be these crazy almost stop n go surges.


Agree, structured intervals are the key.

But it might also help to accept these " crazy surges" as something inherent in all mass-start bike racing. In fact, you could say that these accelerations are really the essence of pack racing. In a nutshell, your opponent is betting that he can hold a certain speed for just a bit longer than you can. Always reminding yourself that he must slow down eventually helps, as does knowing for how long you can hold a certain speed (pacing).


----------



## Alex_Simmons/RST (Jan 12, 2008)

While the shorter intervals help, the primary thing to do is train to lift your power output at threshold (TT power), as you'll improve your ability to hold those surges for longer and recover from them more quickly when the pace slows, meaning you'll be ready for the next one, instead of popping off the back.


----------

